# bad day on the water (and the dolphins lost...again)



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

well, this morning started out great, live well full in two throws, time to go fishing. I idled for about 15-20 min. till I hit the fishing grounds,motor ran great. After awhile I decide to head south to fish the warmer waters of the power plant, my motor cranked first try and was running great for about 10 minutes (wot) when all of a sudden the motor just stopped running. It almost felt like I hit something or the fuel had just been instantly shut off. I still had power andI had just replaced in-line fuel filter and installed a fuel/water separator about 2 months ago. I also added fuel stabilizer to the tanks. I have no idea what the problem is, the motor will crank but not fire, it is a 2008 etec 50. Any help would be appreciated, I have family coming in tomorrow and we had big plans of fishing, I doubt I will be able to fix it by then but who knows. Thanks again,

Thane


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Pretty New .... Is it under Warranty ?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Check your kill switch?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

water in the fuel or... your filter you put on isnt tight or not the right one for the filter head and is sucking air


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Did it sputter and die or just shut down instantly? If it started choking I would think it's a possible fuel issue. If it died instantly at full throttle it's one of a few possible things, one we don't even want to think of so lets assume it's something simple.
First check the kill switch, cause thats what it's supposed to do, and doubley make sure it's in neutral.
I remember someone at canyan bay telling me about issues they had with e-tecs a few years ago, one was that the electric system would heat up and pop fuses. So check any fuse or breaker under the cowling first. 
I'm assuming it's console controlled being a 50, so next check your connections at the ignition switch. 

With any luck you will be back on the water after just a few minutes, good luck.


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

Well I took the boat to the shop today. The computer is dead. They can't even get a diagnostic signal from it, so I guess I'll be in the kayak for a while (been wanting to do some yakin anyway). One good thing about this is that my warranty is covering it, so other than time it shouldn't cost me anything.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

When you speak to them, ask why it happened, if it is common, and if there is an updated design to stop it.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> When you speak to them, ask why it happened, if it is common, and if there is an updated design to stop it.


 yep please let us know why it happened and if its a common occurrence with these motors, might give others an idea on what to expect if they purchase the same


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll definitely share any info I get from them. They are sending it back to bombardier to see if they can tell why it died. The mechanic did say he hardly ever see's this issue, but it can happen. The motor is an 08, but was bought new with the boat in March of 09.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

It appears to me that the etecs have had their fair share of problems. My buddies took a dump on us in his new Baycraft a few months ago and he surely talked my out of purchasing one. Its a shame because I had high hopes for these motors. Also figured out that ethenol and etecs don't mix well. Good luck in the future!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

And everyone was mad at me for reporting the one that "Grenaded"


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Also figured out that ethenol and etecs don't mix well.


I think that's true for pretty much all 2-strokes. Even with fuel additives like startron in your E10 I'm willing to bet a 2-strokes life is shortened by atleast 10%. 

It's funny, the Etecs seem to be having trouble over a wide spread range of things. I'm starting to think the design isn't the issue, but quality control might be. Where are they manufactured?


----------

